# احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال



## BITAR (8 أغسطس 2008)




----------



## mero_engel (8 أغسطس 2008)

*واو متميز فعلا يا استاذ بيتر*
*هو دا الحمايه الحقيقه للاطفال *
*عشان ميقدروش حتي لا يتحركوا ولا يلعبوا وكده نبقي مطمنين عليهم*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل*​


----------



## totty (8 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه

وياترى فى منه مقاسات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*



mero_engel قال:


> *واو متميز فعلا يا استاذ بيتر*
> 
> *هو دا الحمايه الحقيقه للاطفال *
> *عشان ميقدروش حتي لا يتحركوا ولا يلعبوا وكده نبقي مطمنين عليهم*
> ...


* شكرا على مجاملتك يا mero_engel*​


----------



## BITAR (9 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*



totty قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> 
> *وياترى فى منه مقاسات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*​


* ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكلنا عنينا هتزوغ*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## sosana (9 أغسطس 2008)

جااااااااااااااااامد اوي النوع ده
هههههههههه
ميرسي يا بيتر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## BITAR (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*



sosana قال:


> جااااااااااااااااامد اوي النوع ده
> هههههههههه
> ميرسي يا بيتر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*طبعا لازم يكون جامد*
*دا نوع بطيخى*
*هههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## nonogirl89 (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*


طب دة فيه منه فى الصيف بس
فى الشتا نلبسهم ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
برتقاااااااااااااااااااااال
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## BITAR (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*



nonogirl89 قال:


> طب دة فيه منه فى الصيف بس
> فى الشتا نلبسهم ايه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> برتقاااااااااااااااااااااال
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههه​


* ههههههههههههههههههه*
*فى بطيخ السوبات*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*صيف شتا*​


----------



## vetaa (10 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههه
فكره برضه
وهيتحسب من فوايد البطيخ برضه

شكرا يا استاذنا
افكار عبقرية الحقيقة


----------



## radwa (10 أغسطس 2008)

دا الحبس الانفرادي
علشان يتربوا كويس

تسلم ايدك​


----------



## BITAR (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*



vetaa قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> فكره برضه
> وهيتحسب من فوايد البطيخ برضه
> 
> ...


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*ياما فى بطيخك يا حاوى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*



radwa قال:


> دا الحبس الانفرادي
> 
> علشان يتربوا كويس​
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


* لا *
*ده*
*الحبس البطخاوى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## emy (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*

*شكرا يا فندم *
*بس بصراحه البيبى هو اللى قمر ويعقد*​


----------



## BITAR (11 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*



emy قال:


> *شكرا يا فندم *
> 
> 
> *بس بصراحه البيبى هو اللى قمر ويعقد*​


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*الصراحه *
*ااااه*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## kokielpop (12 أغسطس 2008)

*والتسته على كدة فيها كام وبكام الواحد 

هههههههههههه​*


----------



## BITAR (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*



kokielpop قال:


> *والتسته على كدة فيها كام وبكام الواحد ​*
> 
> 
> *هههههههههههه*​


* ههههههههههههههه*
*طبعا المقصود *
*كام كيلو*
*والكيلوا بكام*
*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## M a r i a m (13 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههه
شكله جميل خالص
واهه استفادنا من القشر برضه

ميرسي مستر بيتر​


----------



## BITAR (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*



y_a_r_a قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> شكله جميل خالص
> واهه استفادنا من القشر برضه​
> ...


* هههههههههههههههههه*
*البطيخ يا *y_a_r_a
* كله فوائد*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## merj07 (13 أغسطس 2008)

حلوة كتيير مشكوووووووووور بس ليش حاسس انو عم ياكلا ??????


----------



## merola (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*

_*ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بجد حلو اووووووووووووووووووووى و طبعا حيكون ارخص من العادى و ممكن يتعمل فى البيت​*_


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*

هههههههههههههه

حلوة يا أستاذ بيتر الفكرة دى 

حتى تنفع تبقى عقاب فى نفس الوقت 

الاطفال بتدعيلك يا استاذنا هههه

​


----------



## mary selina (15 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايو بقى لو ناخدهم كدة نرميهم فى البحر علشان صدعونا من العياط ولا نحطهم تحت السرير


----------



## BITAR (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*



merj07 قال:


> حلوة كتيير مشكوووووووووور بس ليش حاسس انو عم ياكلا ??????


*لا دا احساس فقط*
*الطفل نااااااااايم*
*ههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## BITAR (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*



merola قال:


> _*ههههههههههههههههههههه​*_
> 
> _*لا بجد حلو اووووووووووووووووووووى و طبعا حيكون ارخص من العادى و ممكن يتعمل فى البيت*_​


* طبعا*
*فى توفير*
*كتييييييييييير*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههه​
> 
> حلوة يا أستاذ بيتر الفكرة دى ​
> حتى تنفع تبقى عقاب فى نفس الوقت ​
> الاطفال بتدعيلك يا استاذنا هههه​


*هههههههههههههههه*
*عقاب*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*تصورى فكرة*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (15 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: احدث انواع الكادليز للاطفال*



mary selina قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايو بقى لو ناخدهم كدة نرميهم فى البحر علشان صدعونا من العياط ولا نحطهم تحت السرير


* ههههههههههههههههه*
*اى خدمه*
*بلاش رمى فى البحر*
*ولا تحت السرير*
*البطيخ هو الحل الامثل*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*قشر ولا تحتار ياابو العيال*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------

